# 3pt. and draft control



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Asking for a friend so I actually have not seen the tractor in person. It is also a 5093e limited just like mine so he asked me, and I have no clue. He says that he has to use both levers, "the 3pt. and draft" to operate the 3pt. hitch and up is down and down is up. I said WTH







but I know where to check. Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Sounds like he's using the wrong lever. Draft needs to be pushed down and then he can use the level lever to go up and down.


----------

